# BV twist



## dsrm

anybody have the twist bag? If so, how do you like having the zipper on the bottom?
TIA


----------



## RT1

I don’t think that I’d be comfortable with having the zipper on the bottom of my bag!
Anything that opens and closes is prone to a potential failure.
Then, everything inside falls out and goes everywhere, while you try to recover the contents of your purse.


----------



## grietje

BV’s little crossbody known as the Disco had the zipper on the bottom. I found it slightly annoying that the main compartment was accessed by turning the bag upside down but not problematic.  The Disco did have an upward facing compartment albeit smaller that helped a bit.


----------



## dsrm

Thank you for your replies


----------



## NYERINLONDON

I have the twist, and it's really comfortable to use. You do have to be conscious of keeping it zipped obviously, but the wrist strap actually makes it pretty useful. I even have a toddler and found it fairly functional!


----------



## dsrm

Thank you so much for your reply. How do you like having the zipper on the bottom? Is it easy to get in and out?


----------



## NYERINLONDON

it's easy to use! you get used to remembering to zip it every time.


----------



## bmk33

NYERINLONDON said:


> I have the twist, and it's really comfortable to use. You do have to be conscious of keeping it zipped obviously, but the wrist strap actually makes it pretty useful. I even have a toddler and found it fairly functional!


Hello! I’m looking into buying the black one. What color did you get?


----------



## bmk33

bmk33 said:


> Hello! I’m looking into buying the black one. What color did you get?


Would you please post a pic of you wearing the twist?


----------



## candypoo

Bumping this old thread..

I spy a new mini version of this twist bag.

Anyone has it yet? Somehow I'm attracted to it


----------



## loves

I have one and I forgot to zip it up! Lucky my compact wallet was wedged in or else... this bag is best for those who are not forgetful.


----------



## dahliaofbags

loves said:


> I have one and I forgot to zip it up! Lucky my compact wallet was wedged in or else... this bag is best for those who are not forgetful.



Any pics?


----------



## loves

daofthesaints said:


> Any pics?



Trying to get link…forget it I’m not tech savvy so decided to quote myself


----------



## loves

loves said:


> BV twist and my doggy is loving it
> View attachment 4964649


----------



## QuelleFromage

Bumping this thread to ask what fits in the mini Twist


----------



## fsadeli

QuelleFromage said:


> Bumping this thread to ask what fits in the mini Twist


Here's the video I found on youtube!


----------



## dahliaofbags

Ill get this bag tomorrow. I’ll let everyone know what could fit


----------



## loves

Hi QF watch this space I’ll see what I can stuff in mine.


----------



## dahliaofbags




----------



## loves

QuelleFromage said:


> Bumping this thread to ask what fits in the mini Twist






Mine is the iPhone 11


----------



## fsadeli

loves said:


> View attachment 5183738
> View attachment 5183739
> 
> Mine is the iPhone 11
> View attachment 5183740


It surprisingly can hold a lot! I'm actually debating either to get this or Louis Vuitton Felicie but now I'm convinced that the twist holds much more! Does it get heavy to carry on your wrist though?


----------



## QuelleFromage

loves said:


> View attachment 5183738
> View attachment 5183739
> 
> Mine is the iPhone 11
> View attachment 5183740


Thanks @loves ! This is all I would need to fit  . I'm looking for a small clutch-y bag that's nice enough for dinners out but formal (and not my mini K lol). This fits the bill. (Also, twins on Calvi, phone, and hand sanitizer!)


----------



## fsadeli

I found a great picture online, the BV twist is soo cute!


----------



## loves

fsadeli said:


> It surprisingly can hold a lot! I'm actually debating either to get this or Louis Vuitton Felicie but now I'm convinced that the twist holds much more! Does it get heavy to carry on your wrist though?


I think because it’s a small bag with minimal hardware, even fully loaded I don’t notice the weight. However I am used to carrying heavy bags.


QuelleFromage said:


> Thanks @loves ! This is all I would need to fit  . I'm looking for a small clutch-y bag that's nice enough for dinners out but formal (and not my mini K lol). This fits the bill. (Also, twins on Calvi, phone, and hand sanitizer!)


Glad to be of help. Looking forward to your pics when you get yours


----------



## QuelleFromage

QuelleFromage said:


> Thanks @loves ! This is all I would need to fit  . I'm looking for a small clutch-y bag that's nice enough for dinners out but formal (and not my mini K lol). This fits the bill. (Also, twins on Calvi, phone, and hand sanitizer!)


By this I meant NOT formal lol. A versatile bag that could even go day-night and has that squishy look (which I love in this year's accessories).


----------



## dahliaofbags

loves said:


> I think because it’s a small bag with minimal hardware, even fully loaded I don’t notice the weight. However I am used to carrying heavy bags.
> 
> Glad to be of help. Looking forward to your pics when you get yours



can it still fit more? The japanese lady from youtube made it look like it can fit bulky things


----------



## loves

daofthesaints said:


> can it still fit more? The japanese lady from youtube made it look like it can fit bulky things


No that’s about all I can fit, perhaps I could fit in a lip balm.


----------



## dahliaofbags

So this is what the bag can fit in my case:

Mini umbrella
Card holder
A thick-ass powerbank
Beauty pouch (see contents)
Plus I can squeeze in my Iphone 11!

Defo fits more than how it looks!


----------



## fsadeli

daofthesaints said:


> So this is what the bag can fit in my case:
> 
> Mini umbrella
> Card holder
> A thick-ass powerbank
> Beauty pouch (see contents)
> Plus I can squeeze in my Iphone 11!
> 
> Defo fits more than how it looks!
> 
> View attachment 5184745
> 
> View attachment 5184746
> 
> View attachment 5184747


how do you like the bag so far? I'm this close taking a plunge getting this!


----------



## dahliaofbags

fsadeli said:


> how do you like the bag so far? I'm this close taking a plunge getting this!



Loving it. It is quite a uniquely shaped design which sets it off the rest and quite affordable for a bv bag. The only con (for other people that I wasn’t bothered by) is the zipper below. It is a “small” bag but because of how it is made it surely can pack alot of essentials.

You have choices on how to carry it, whether top handle, on the crook of your arm and my fave way to carry it, inserting the handle into your wrists/ arm and then cradling the bag. (I’ll insert a photo below). It is a surprisingly practical bag!


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

I've started to fall in love with this bag, but can't fint it on the BV website anymore. Does anyone know of they stopped producing it?


----------



## dahliaofbags

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> I've started to fall in love with this bag, but can't fint it on the BV website anymore. Does anyone know of they stopped producing it?



I think this is a Spring 2020 bag that just got some new colors for few seasons after. It was pretty popular in Asia.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

daofthesaints said:


> I think this is a Spring 2020 bag that just got some new colors for few seasons after. It was pretty popular in Asia.


Ah, thanks for answering! So sad to hear, but there's always hope on the resell-market. So then I'll just watch for it there


----------



## dahliaofbags

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Ah, thanks for answering! So sad to hear, but there's always hope on the resell-market. So then I'll just watch for it there



Still available here in Philippines.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

daofthesaints said:


> Still available here in Philippines.
> 
> View attachment 5355303
> View attachment 5355304
> View attachment 5355305


Ohhh, then I hope they still have it Norway as well! Going to the boutique in 2 days, ao I'll keep my fingers crossed


----------



## l.ch.

I saw some mini twists on mythersa


----------

